# Rowdy the Little Double Tail Male



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

So, this is my first post at bettafish.com. I'm 38 and have had fish for at least 30 of my years. About 15 years ago I was heavy into bettas and had about 40 of them. I was a junky always looking for a different color or fin style. Fast forward a few years and I got married, had kids, and less space. My bettas all had to be given to new homes, and I was left with a community tank and salt tank for about 10 years. The last few years I've had no fish of any kind, and for someone that's almost always had fish in the home it has really bothered my being without. I got to thinking that a betta would be cool to have again.

A few days ago my wife and I had to stop in at Petco to replace our daughter's kindergarten class hamster. Their's had died and the kids were upset. While my wife was picking out a hamster, I wandered over to the fish section to check out the bettas. They had quite a few, and I found this little double-tail male. He was very pale, but his fins were very nice. We left with the new hamster and no fish, but I've been thinking about that little guy since. Today, while we were in town, I decided to stop back in and see if he was still there. It took some looking, but I found him and made the purchase.

Right now he's in a hex tank that I'd guesstimate at 1.5-2 gallons. I picked it up at a rummage sale for a buck last week(just in case;-)). It's being kept in a nice warm room until I can get a better tank set-up with light, filter, and heater.

Now, I'm not into naming my fish, other than "the red one" or "the blue one", etc. However, my 5-year old daughter wants to name him Rowdy and my 3-year old daughter want to name him Cutie Pie. I'm a guy, and Cutie Pie just isn't going to cut it, so I guess his name is Rowdy.

Anyway, here he is in his Petco container.










And here he is in his temporary hex tank home a few hours later. He's pretty small. His body is only about an inch long right now.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe he brightened up so quickly! He's beautiful. 
Welcome to the forum and Welcome back to bettas.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

His colouring is just great! Very nicelooking 

'Welcome back' from me as well


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

He's beautiful! His colours are amazing!
Gorgeous! 
Welcome back into the hobby!


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you, all. That second photo was taken in natural light w/o flash. I took a few more pictures last night with the flash on. It makes this guy look like a completely different fish.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

He's so pretty! Congrats on him! So glad you decided to get another betta.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

He's amazing; I love him! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, he's such a cute little man ! He's beautiful. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Omg! I want him! He's beautiful! Welcome to the forum


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, I was at the local thrift shop the other day and scored a 5-gallon MiniBow aquarium with filter for only $2.00. It's got the transparent teal base and hood, but I will do something about that shortly. I cut a piece of black vinyl decal to cover the back of the aquarium. This tank is not exactly what I had in mind for the upgraded Rowdy house, but for the price it is perfect. I'll have to post up a pic or two soon.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's gorgeous!


----------

